# Walther Mod.PP Cal.7.65 M/M Crown N. Questions



## Paga (Aug 22, 2012)

Hey guys just a few questions about my Paps old Walther Mod. PP Cal. 7.65 M/M it's a Crown N version. I just wanted to know how i can tell if its safe and ready to be used (I Know how to field Strip it) and what kind of Ammo would i have to buy for it......(.32 APC Ammo)? If anything should i just taker it to a local gunshop?


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

.32 acp

a well maintained walther pp should be fine to shoot with any commercial ammo. 

i would check for overall signs of care.... does it have surface rust? it the barrel clean? any pitting? any thing that doesnt seem like it should? cracked grips? 

if all the above are good, then i wouldnt hesitate to use it... if not, take it to the local gun shop for a look


----------

